# 70,000th post



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I just kind of missed it there. :lol

*70,000* posts and my seven-year anniversary is in a few weeks.

Thank you to everyone. Please. No pictures. :lol

Seriously, I have met a ton of nice people here.

....carry on, nothing to see :lol


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool man. Congrats.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow. what a life of MM75? lol


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

That's great mate...you are a good mod..keep it up!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> *70,000* posts


And not a single one wasted.

Congratulations sir


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice! I'm sure you have helped many people on here. That something to be very proud of. 

I remember you posting in one of my first threads. (wow almost 6 years ago) 

On the polar opposite I haven't reached 100 posts yet. haha. I'm doing a lot better and I'm gonna try to help here has much as possible! That post per day is gonna go up for me!


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, you must have the highest post count of the site. Incredible feat!

*Pats Millenniumman75 on the back*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*u rock buddy!!..........*


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

that is amazing.keep posting


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, well done, you are an asset to the board.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's to 70,000 more - in half the time! Character count anyone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats, MM!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, and I was all amazed at my having survived to 100 posts, lol. That's some endurance you have, MM! :clap


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

That's a lot of posts, congrats.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Grats MM!


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

David777 said:


>


:lol - yep. When I hit 90K, this'll be needed. :haha


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

holy cow! congrats


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - yep. When I hit 90K, this'll be needed. :haha


LOL yep, got it all queued up and ready to go!

But joking aside, congratz on your 70,000 posts!

Also, it goes to show that even if a person is shy, posting does get a little easier with time... or in your case a lot easier. :b


----------

